# Oral Sex Issue



## whwhite1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello all. First time poster here but long time reader. I have enjoyed reading topics here for years. It has given me comfort in reading a few things here or there that have occurred in my relationship over time. 

Here is my situation. I have been married to my loving wife for 7 years now and we have been together close to 10. I was her first person to ever have sexual activity with (religious reasons) and she has come a LONG way. We have a wonderful sex life and are both very satisified (or so I hope :smile2. Over the years, one of the things that has given her pause is the thought of having my semen in her mouth. I have been OK with not going in her mouth but deep down have really, really wanted to feel that sensation. I dont care what she does with it, it would just be nice to have her not pull away as I am having my orgasm. I have let her know that I would like it but have never put pressure on her to do so. In the past month, she has let me know she would love to try it, for me and to just know if she would be OK with it going forward.

However, now that the option IS on the table, I am scared. haha. I am worried it will make her sick, or ruin BJ's going forward. Its funny, I have wanted it so long and now that we are at the day of reckoning, its me with the reservations. HOW do I overcome this? I do not want to cause her discomfort or make her sick ( I LOVE HER.) What do I do? THANK YOU!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Give her what she wants to try.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well she won't know if she likes the taste till she tries it so that's probably stop one. If she doesn't then you can discuss either her spitting or what my GF does is when I cum she puts it to the back of her throats so she can swallow without the taste. She swears by that method and it's how we always finish.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

The internet will have lots of information for what you can do to make 'things' better for your wife.

Some things to eat and not eat, etc.


Sounds like you have a great wife.


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

I can't write from experience at all but if she wants to try it for u, go for it. If it goes badly, do as someone suggested to me about another topic, both of u laugh it off, and say hey at least we tried it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Baby steps! Have a towel near by and offer it to her to spit in just after. Let her know you are getting ready to go so that she can prepare a "dam" at the back of her throat. Have a nice glass of her favorite beverage (wine for me!) near so that she can clean her mouth with something pleasant. It will get easier from there when you both know each other better in this department. 

Most of all, have fun exploring new territory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

If she really is afraid of the taste, it's actually quicker to swallow rapidly as you ejaculate, keeping it in the back of the mouth. Letting it pool in your mouth makes you taste it more and it takes longer to get it out of your mouth. Sometimes swallowing makes my stomach a little queasy but nothing crazy. I did some internet research before I tried it on Mr Giro, because I was nervous about it, that's the advice I found. You can try to warn her it's going to happen so it's not a surprise. If she has a sensitive gag reflex there might be some gagging. Remember, it's just sex. No matter what, you can either laugh about it or start a new practice!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Pineapple juice improves the favor of semen I've heard. You could start drinking a couple glasses a day.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

here is a thought have her go through the process when you are about to cum tell her and have her not take it in her mouth but have her continue to stroke you and have it cum on her lips, and around her mouth that way she is not not swallowing it at first , she can slowly get used to it or if she finds the taste not to her liking she can just continue that procedure


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Be sure to get her very aroused first - people enjoy doing things near their limits when they are very aroused. Then when she'd finished you, even if you are tired - do whatever is her favorite (oral etc) to get her off. Make as enjoyable for her as you can.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Lostinthought61 said:


> here is a thought have her go through the process when you are about to cum tell her and have her not take it in her mouth but have her continue to stroke you and have it cum on her lips, and around her mouth that way she is not not swallowing it at first , she can slowly get used to it or if she finds the taste not to her liking she can just continue that procedure




Yes! Or try a pearl necklace! WOOT! My fav. Hahaaaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

uhtred said:


> Be sure to get her very aroused first - people enjoy doing things near their limits when they are very aroused. Then when she'd finished you, even if you are tired - do whatever is her favorite (oral etc) to get her off. Make as enjoyable for her as you can.




Drunk works too. lol 

ETA: errr maybe I should have said "tipsy". Drunk is probably not a good idea after all 🤢


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genabee (Nov 26, 2016)

It's often not a taste issue, but a quantity and texture issue that can be hard to get used to. Maybe have her give you oral sex when it is not your first orgasm in your lovemaking. You should have very little semen in your second orgasm and that may be less of a shock to her than if it is your first orgasm of the day. My husband produces very little ejaculate after his first orgasm and I assume it is the same with all men.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

genabee said:


> It's often not a taste issue, but a quantity and texture issue that can be hard to get used to. Maybe have her give you oral sex when it is not your first orgasm in your lovemaking. You should have very little semen in your second orgasm and that may be less of a shock to her than if it is your first orgasm of the day. My husband produces very little ejaculate after his first orgasm and I assume it is the same with all men.


Good point about the reduced volume, which is the case for most men. However, what is also true for most men is that the second one takes a lot more stimulation--that's a lot of oral work for the missus. This may be difficult in execution without some handiwork to give the ol' jaw a break.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

try 69. While she is giving you a BJ, you are giving her cunnilingus. she will become so involved in her own orgasm, that the cum spurting into her mouth will not be a big issue.


----------



## LostinMO (Jan 1, 2016)

Sometimes in life we have to make sacrifices. So be a trooper and make this sacrifice. It will be worth it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL, you're not going in her mouth, you're coming in her mouth. Usually when we say go it means something we don't want to happen on us at all ever. Well some of us. 

Try it in the shower the first several times. That way she can easily allow the semen to run out of her mouth.

Before this happens though, just give her a brief loving smile and remind her you're really happy and proud that she's trying but you want her to know that you want her to stop if something doesn't feel right. This will not only give her confidence, because she already made you happy and already has your nod to back out, but also give her courage because you've given her permission to also be apprehensive. She will trust you more because of this and it is that trust that will propel her forward.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

uhtred said:


> Be sure to get her very aroused first - people enjoy doing things near their limits when they are very aroused. Then when she'd finished you, even if you are tired - do whatever is her favorite (oral etc) to get her off. Make as enjoyable for her as you can.


THIS ^

The more turned on one is, the less inhibited they'll typically be, and the less thinking will occur.

My wife really doesn't like giving oral on it's own, ever. However if it's part of sex as a whole, she will get right into it. The handful of times over the years where she's actually done it is a standalone act, she's clearly not been into it, so to speak. But as part of sex, it's the complete opposite, and I'd swear she actually loves it - at that moment.

This is, I think, fairly typical of many women. Some don't like giving oral sex at all, most don't like giving it on its own, but many will as part of mutual sexual interaction, and often quite happily.

As I said, my wife is very much like that. On it's own, it's a no-go. As part of sex, when she's turned on, she's not just willing, she's seemingly excited to do it.

She also swallows, but in all honesty, I think she prefers it that way so as not to make a mess. She doesn't like the taste, I know that. This might be TMI, or a little too graphic, but when I finish, she makes sure it's in the back of her throat, so it avoids her tongue.


----------



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

You lucky dog. I would suggest carefully googling some tips. There may be some techniques to make this easier.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

whwhite1982 said:


> What do I do?


You eat a diet of fresh fruits and vegetables a day or two beforehand. Avoid spices and processed ingredients. 

Much like kissing someone after they have eaten a chili cheese dog with onions, the taste of semen is impacted by what you eat. 

I can't verify this as it is not an issue in my marriage, but I have read about it here and there. The advice however sounds like it could not hurt to try as eating fresh fruits and vegetables are healthy for you. Most recommended is fresh pineapple. 

Badsanta


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheesh...stay the hell away from asparagus then.


----------



## ifimbeinghonest (May 28, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Baby steps! Have a towel near by and offer it to her to spit in just after. Let her know you are getting ready to go so that she can prepare a "dam" at the back of her throat. Have a nice glass of her favorite beverage (wine for me!) near so that she can clean her mouth with something pleasant. It will get easier from there when you both know each other better in this department.
> 
> Most of all, have fun exploring new territory
> 
> ...


I have been trying to prepare myself, and hearing that I need to prepare for a "dam" at the back of my throat and to have a pleasant drink nearby is useful information. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Your married sex life is on par. My wife would swallow all the time for the first 10 years and then took it out when she felt me starting ejaculate. Thereafter oral sex got less and less until now it is maybe a dozen times a year although she will perform oral if I ask for it but I much prefer it when she is into it without being asked. Sometimes I try to pretend I am not going to orgasm and catch her off guard but she has gotten very good at knowing the warning signs. She has never told me not to ejaculate in her mouth though. She controls that on her own. There used to be a joke about how to prevent oral sex by getting married, and from my experience and those of my friends, oral sex seems to be the first to go after many years of marriage.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

whwhite1982 said:


> Hello all. First time poster here but long time reader. I have enjoyed reading topics here for years. It has given me comfort in reading a few things here or there that have occurred in my relationship over time.
> 
> Here is my situation. I have been married to my loving wife for 7 years now and we have been together close to 10. I was her first person to ever have sexual activity with (religious reasons) and she has come a LONG way. We have a wonderful sex life and are both very satisified (or so I hope :smile2. Over the years, one of the things that has given her pause is the thought of having my semen in her mouth. I have been OK with not going in her mouth but deep down have really, really wanted to feel that sensation. I dont care what she does with it, it would just be nice to have her not pull away as I am having my orgasm. I have let her know that I would like it but have never put pressure on her to do so. In the past month, she has let me know she would love to try it, for me and to just know if she would be OK with it going forward.
> 
> However, now that the option IS on the table, I am scared. haha. I am worried it will make her sick, or ruin BJ's going forward. Its funny, I have wanted it so long and now that we are at the day of reckoning, its me with the reservations. HOW do I overcome this? I do not want to cause her discomfort or make her sick ( I LOVE HER.) What do I do? THANK YOU!


OK guys of TAM, how many of you would love to have WHWHITE's "problem"?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife says the taste is purely subjective. She thinks people who don't like it have that opinion because of what it is and not because of what it actually tastes like. 

Mary says she likes the taste of my semen. I suspect she just wants to please me, and doesn't really care about the taste at all. 

I don't actually enjoy getting blow jobs much. On the occasions she gets to do it she makes a show of showing me my semen on her tongue before she swallows. Then she acts like it's some special treat she got. All I can do is laugh and shake my head.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Edmund said:


> OK guys of TAM, how many of you would love to have WHWHITE's "problem"?


I'm sure many would be thrilled to get some oral even without the indoor completion. WHWHITE's problem seems a bridge too far for those of us!

And while it's easy to think "Geez, dude, what's your problem? She's willing and you're worried... how silly is that? Just Go for it, knucklehead!"--the fact is I'd have similar reservations. Of course that is after 30 years with someone who's not into oral in general, let alone with ultimate access to the cream topping, so it'd be quite sure she'd be ultimately repulsed. 

But here's the bottom line--what's the worst that can happen? She's repulsed and you never do it again. Hey, not all experiments succeed. What an emotional thrill, and ego boost that she's even willing to give it a whirl! If the worst happens, you've still got this evidence of a wife who's willing to try something out of her comfort zone to please you. That's gotta' count for something. 

Hey, I drink my wife's kale "smoothies." It can't be any worse than that, eh?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, Mary says I didn't really express her opinion correctly. As your post mentioned the kale smoothies, she pointed out she had mentioned other God awful things people will intentionally put into their mouths and actually say they like, but then say they don't like the taste of come, which makes no sense to her. She thinks it has nothing to do with the taste, at all.

How can a woman say she hates the taste of come, then go on about how great squid and seaweed are? The other day a woman we know was telling Mary she really likes the taste of blue cheese dressing. My wife can't stand blue cheese, and she would much rather have come dressing. She swears it's not a taste thing at all, it's just the idea.

Anchovies?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> here is a thought have her go through the process when you are about to cum tell her and have her not take it in her mouth but have her continue to stroke you and have it cum on her lips, and around her mouth that way she is not not swallowing it at first


You don't know it LIT, but you're going to make my husband a very happy man tonight! Bahahahahaha.

I can't, just can't have him ejaculate into my mouth. The thought of it turns my stomach. But I never thought of doing it that way, and just keeping my mouth closed...I could do that no problem. I love oral, both giving and receiving, and would give it to hubby morning, noon and night - I just can't take the stuff in my mouth.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

frusdil said:


> You don't know it LIT, but you're going to make my husband a very happy man tonight! Bahahahahaha.
> 
> I can't, just can't have him ejaculate into my mouth. The thought of it turns my stomach. But I never thought of doing it that way, and just keeping my mouth closed...I could do that no problem. I love oral, both giving and receiving, and would give it to hubby morning, noon and night - I just can't take the stuff in my mouth.


What's the point?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

frusdil said:


> You don't know it LIT, but you're going to make my husband a very happy man tonight! Bahahahahaha.
> 
> I can't, just can't have him ejaculate into my mouth. The thought of it turns my stomach. But I never thought of doing it that way, and just keeping my mouth closed...I could do that no problem. I love oral, both giving and receiving, and would give it to hubby morning, noon and night - I just can't take the stuff in my mouth.


Hey, I think it's cool. 

The point of sex is to have fun. This does sound fun. If it works for you, then it's really great!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> here is a thought have her go through the process when you are about to cum tell her and have her not take it in her mouth but have her continue to stroke you and have it cum on her lips, and around her mouth that way she is not not swallowing it at first , she can slowly get used to it or if she finds the taste not to her liking she can just continue that procedure


Maybe it's just me. I'm a woman and if I had agreed to try swallowing this would turn me off from the mess stand point. And I personally swallow, not a bad flavor but I wouldn't want to be licking this off my lips. One and done. And if I'm blowing and swallowing you'd best be prepared to kiss me when I finish?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 1.... Same as... PiV. Round 2... the oral. Smaller load 2nd time around, longer endurance.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Sheesh...stay the hell away from asparagus then.


 @Yeswecan I think you are confused with urine. I know there is a great deal of controversy that females ejaculate fluid mostly consisting of urine, but the male anatomy prevents semen and urine from mixing. 

Everyone on the internet suggesting that asparagus makes semen taste weird have about the same maturity as people that think babies are created somehow with urine.


----------



## jetzon (Mar 16, 2015)

what i have found over the years , some like to swallow and some just dont like the thought of it . the ones that do swallow seem to love it and want to do it , the ones that dont seem to have a mental block that they just dont want to and dont think will like it . :scratchhead:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Chuck71 said:


> Round 1.... Same as... PiV. Round 2... the oral. Smaller load 2nd time around, longer endurance.


We're trying to make things easier for the wife here. Smaller load may be welcome, but longer endurance is hardly a benefit to the one _giving_ oral.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> We're trying to make things easier for the wife here. Smaller load may be welcome, but longer endurance is hardly a benefit to the one _giving_ oral.


Apples / oranges


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

badsanta said:


> @Yeswecan I think you are confused with urine. I know there is a great deal of controversy that females ejaculate fluid mostly consisting of urine, but the male anatomy prevents semen and urine from mixing.
> 
> Everyone on the internet suggesting that asparagus makes semen taste weird have about the same maturity as people that think babies are created somehow with urine.


Or the same maturity to take my post seriously.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Or the same maturity to take my post seriously.


OMG! Likewise!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

she wants to try ............don't wait to long she might change her mind.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

This is a good example that different women will want / not want different parts of this. 

My wife absolutely doesn't want any in her mouth, but on her face she just finds sort of funny. (something I'm not particularly excited by)

OP, I think your wife should do whatever she is comfortable doing. 




anastasia6 said:


> Maybe it's just me. I'm a woman and if I had agreed to try swallowing this would turn me off from the mess stand point. And I personally swallow, not a bad flavor but I wouldn't want to be licking this off my lips. One and done. And if I'm blowing and swallowing you'd best be prepared to kiss me when I finish?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WilliamM said:


> Yeah, Mary says I didn't really express her opinion correctly. As your post mentioned the kale smoothies, she pointed out she had mentioned other God awful things people will intentionally put into their mouths and actually say they like, but then say they don't like the taste of come, which makes no sense to her. She thinks it has nothing to do with the taste, at all.
> 
> How can a woman say she hates the taste of come, then go on about how great squid and seaweed are? The other day a woman we know was telling Mary she really likes the taste of blue cheese dressing. My wife can't stand blue cheese, and she would much rather have come dressing. She swears it's not a taste thing at all, it's just the idea.
> 
> Anchovies?


Can't stand the smell of blue cheese! It's like vomit to me!

LOL, I was having a conversation with friends, one of whom was a gay man, and we started talking about blow jobs and semen. I said I thought semen tasted and smelled similar to brie cheese and that I hated brie. He laughed and said he loves the taste of semen and loves brie cheese.

For me, the taste can be avoided if I swallow fast, but the texture is also off putting. I don't eat squid or oysters either because of the texture. So I rarely swallow. I let him cum in my mouth but I let it dribble out and use my hands to spread it around as a lubricant and continue to stimulate him.

I also have to stop immediately if I feel a hair in my mouth, can't tolerate it at all. For this reason I typically blew him in the shower after I had shaved him and rinsed him very thoroughly.

For most women, the higher the sexual arousal, the lower all inhibitions.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ugh I knew I should have avoided this thread. lol

So jealous of some of you guys and a tip of the cap to the ladies in the thread who oblige. 

Seems so natural and sexy for some of you guys. My wife? Eh. Treats it like icky toxic goo. Not a big deal most of the time. But sometimes it just ruins a great intimate time we've had.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

Okay, I'm a lesbian and not really familiar with this particular act any longer...but, is it unusual for women to allow guys to come in their mouths? That seems like basic oral. During my wildly successful heterosexual career (age 18-21) I did that all the time for my boyfriends.

Sorry to be so out of the loop, but I'm interested to hear the replies...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Seems to vary all over the map. Some women think is a perfectly normal way to finish oral, unless they were planning on PIV or something else next. Many of them actively enjoy it - as part of a whole range of sexual activities.

Some women think is normal but can't bring themselves to do it - find the idea disgusting. 

Other women think its horrible and degrading. (sadly my wife is one of these). They think this is just an abusive "porn thing", not something loving couples would ever do.

I don't know the percentages. My personal data points are 50/50. 

I think anal is in a similar category - except a smaller (but very non-zero) percentage of women enjoy it. 


Sad that the male world has lost you but I assume you are equally attentive to your female lovers. 





introvert said:


> Okay, I'm a lesbian and not really familiar with this particular act any longer...but, is it unusual for women to allow guys to come in their mouths? That seems like basic oral. During my wildly successful heterosexual career (age 18-21) I did that all the time for my boyfriends.
> 
> Sorry to be so out of the loop, but I'm interested to hear the replies...


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm in this boat with my wife. She WANTS to do it for me, we've talked about it and she's said that she desires to do it many times, but always at that very moment, she cannot help but pull away, apologizing profusely as I'm blowing my load everywhere.. She has tasted it a little bit a couple times and even got to a point once where she said she feels like she's getting used to, and even kinda likes the tastes. Then, when she thinks she'd ready, she again pulls away at the very last second. She says she "doesn't know why it's so hard".

I've explained what was said earlier in this thread, as in putting it as far back into her mouth so it bypasses the tongue as much as possible, but I'm not sure she remembers. I talk to her all the time about how incredible her lady juices taste to me, especially after she orgasms, it tastes like love and makes me feel a connection to her. I genuinely love the taste of her juice, and try to explain to her that it's a feeling she deserves to feel. She gets it, but again, she just has so much trouble at the moment of truth...


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

As others have said *definitely* drink something like 250ml of pineapple juice a day and avoid anything spicy. My missus tells me that its MUCH sweeter tasting since I started drinking it.

The other thing is to only have her try it when she's super aroused. Just like us men folk she will be lost in the pleasure of the moment and may not even realise you've orgasmed.

Also reduce the amount that comes out by having other earlier orgasm/s either by yourself or with her. Do this that morning or a couple hours beforehand so it doesn't take you longer.

And lastly, get some flavoured lube. We both love the "Wicked" brand and the Mocha flavour and the Salted Caramel Flavour. they both really do taste great and also help to improve things. They're also great to use on her.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I admit that it's been a fun and interesting thread but has the OP responded at all? I apologize if I've missed stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

I suggest that now you are the problem. You raised the issue and she is willing to go along with it. But it is not quite that simple.

It is important that you approach the matter in a sensitive manner. Perhaps the best way is to make it a really intimate evening. Have a shower, be sure you are absolutely clean. It may not be a bad idea to shave your genital hair – nothing worse than getting a stray hair caught in her throat at the wrong moment; that would make her gag.

There is nothing wrong with you coming in her mouth. But it is perhaps best not to just come without an indication – I won’t call it a warning.

When she gives you a blow job I assume that she includes your balls in the treatment. If not you should try to get them in on the action too. She knows where the sperm comes from after all. Let her know that it makes you feel really vulnerable and at that moment she is in control of your body.

It will not make her sick unless she swallows a hair!

On a practical level, have a towel available for her to spit into if she wants to. She may find it easier to simply swallow and if she does that quickly taste is unlikely to be an issue.

She has let me know she would love to try it, so go for it but be gentle caring and loving in the process. Let her know how great t felt for you when she manages it – because I am sure she will. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

feeling lost said:


> I suggest that now you are the problem. You raised the issue and she is willing to go along with it. But it is not quite that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it when people don't read the whole thread and show up late in the third quarter to offer the same advice I gave on the first page. 

We still haven't heard back from the OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I love it when people don't read the whole thread and show up late in the third quarter to offer the same advice I gave on the first page.
> 
> We still haven't heard back from the OP.
> 
> ...


Elizabeth is on a roll folks :grin2:


----------



## OldManMage (Jun 6, 2017)

My wife and I were discussing this recently. She will use oral to get me up as foreplay, but never to completion. 

After I complained jokingly about that the other night she blurted out "well I used to swallow all the time!" 

My reply? "Never with me!"

After a long pause she quietly said, "Oh. Sorry."

I had to laugh on the inside. It's not like I didn't know she had a life before me, she was pregnant when I met her.

In her defense, it's rare that oral even has a chance of bringing me to orgasm. Now she's taken it as a challenge though, so we'll see.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

My sex life is not good at the moment but my one of my previous girlfriends and I had wonderful sex in our lovemaking. The key was that we both concentrated on giving our partner pleasure rather than ourselves, and a big plus, we were madly in love with each other.
Early on in our relationship, she said that she had never taken cum in the mouth but she would love to do that for me. Good to her word, she did. She had prepared herself with a tissue to spit out the cum but ended up swallowing the lot and said it is because I love you. This was amazing especially as she had to steal herself to allow me to kiss her with my face covered in her juice after going down on her the first time I did that. Once you both become comfortable and excited by each others juices, you are ready for so much more. As much as I loved a BJ to completion, even better was going 69 after vaginal sex and she absolutely squirmed when I lick out my own cum from her vagina (which, by the way, is a great trick if the man comes too soon. If you can't deal with your own cum, why would she?).


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

OldManMage said:


> My wife and I were discussing this recently. She will use oral to get me up as foreplay, but never to completion.
> 
> After I complained jokingly about that the other night she blurted out "well I used to swallow all the time!"
> 
> ...


That's downright devious how you played that. Nice job >


----------



## whwhite1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

So I thought I would report back. After the initial invite to do so, I obviously became nervous and couldnt perform for a time. After talking myself into it, I spoke with her and was ready. However, she told me she was now nervous to do so and needed time. SO, I probably cost myself by not taking her up on the offer when she was ready. It is OK as I love her and our sex life no matter what. However, the journey continues....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

whwhite1982 said:


> So I thought I would report back. After the initial invite to do so, I obviously became nervous and couldnt perform for a time. After talking myself into it, I spoke with her and was ready. However, she told me she was now nervous to do so and needed time. SO, I probably cost myself by not taking her up on the offer when she was ready. It is OK as I love her and our sex life no matter what. However, the journey continues....


Perfectly normal. The good thing about being married is that you will have lots of opportunities to try new things. She may start out thinking it's a go (not to be confused with come and yet closely related in this context) and then not be able to fully follow through. It's okay. It may take her several attempts with "nearly did it" before she can do it.

The great thing is willingness to try, to keep trying.

I always think when trying something new sexually, you should try it 3 times before you decide it's not for you. First time is to just get the mechanics down. Second time is like opening night with nerves being high giving a false impression. Third time is when you know you've really tried it and now you know it's something you can do, or something you cannot do again. Of course this doesn't apply to things that might harm. Pain can be temporary and sometimes it can also be delicious!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My experience, FWIW...

Different men have vastly different tasting spunk, and vastly different quantities of it. When it is a huge quantity, I have found it basically impossible to get through it without gagging and coughing and sputtering and wretching. Which is soooo unsexy and I always felt bad, because I was mentally and emotionally up to the task! But when it came down to it, my body would not accept it. 

I have a friend who says she's never had a problem with it, with any guy. In contemplating the difference between us, one thing I know is that she will eat sushi and oysters and other things that to me have such a horrible consistency that I gag even thinking of eating them. So her body somehow doesn't reject things that are slimy and sometimes the consistency of mucus. I don't even like pudding, the consistency just icks me out, even though I like the flavor. Tapioca pudding? Ugh, I'd puke before the spoon got to my lips.

So the only men I've been able to do this to completion with have had a small-ish quantity. That has been the key for me. (Though some guys will get lucky and end up with Miss Oyster Queen types like my friend). 

Then the taste....literally, the taste of some spunk makes me just nauseous. Even if I really liked or loved the guy. There was nothing I could do to make myself get over that really, really bad taste. It wasn't about my feelings for him, it was simply gross. And I would NEVER ask someone to take a load from me if it tasted that gross to them, ever! So if a man wanted me to do it anyway, I'd have really been hurt by that (no man I was with was that selfish, they understood my dilemma, knew I was willing and even wanted to do it, but it just tasted so bad to me I couldn't, or it was simply too much at once and I couldn't).

This is why when anyone has ever asked me "do you swallow?" I'm always thinking "swallow WHO?" It's a mystery to me that some women apparently like the taste of any spunk. My experience has them tasting so differently and some so bad to me that I just can't imagine saying blanketly that I "swallow" because that implies I'd swallow anyone's spunk. Bleah! God no.

But there are the magical few men in my life who had just the right quantity and just the right taste...and in those cases, the taste was/is literally delicious!!! And at the right quantity I have no issues at all with the consistency. In fact, their texture is/was more like mousse than pudding...sort of bubbly and light and not so dense and thick. Again, delicious!!! I love being able to swallow and really truly enjoy it and not feel any kind of anxiety about it like "ugh is it going to be an overwhelming amount of icky stuff that makes me gag?!!" I don't want to think that, but I used to have to think that when trying it with any but a couple of lovers of mine. I really wished I just liked it, because the act itself is awesome and the idea of it turns me on greatly. But my body won't go there if the experience isn't just a certain way for me.

When it is right, it is wonderful and bonding and emotionally fulfilling for both of us. 

When it is wrong it is a nightmare for me that leaves me throwing up.


----------



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

I like oral, both giving and receiving. Lol

Anyway, I've read through some of the suggestions and I agree that you and your wife should take it slow. Let her get used to how you taste. 

Ejaculation on her lips or the pearl necklace would work. The back of the throat deal works as long as she doesn't gag easy, otherwise may not work out very well. My husband pushed to far once and I nearly got sick.

Warning her when you're about to come is also good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

TChousewife said:


> I like oral, both giving and receiving. Lol
> 
> Anyway, I've read through some of the suggestions and I agree that you and your wife should take it slow. Let her get used to how you taste.
> 
> ...




Yes knock on her head just before you finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Yes knock on her head just before you finish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol that works too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd say most ladies really like that feeling of total control over a guy while she's doing oral. All the way to the finish. 

OP, get this concept going in her mind. She can love to be in total Control of you, the feelings as thing progress, holding back deciding what to do and when. 

It's the same as you controlling her and how she feels and experiences as you do oral. It's her mind you need to convince. Tell her it's the most amazing thing she can do for you outside of PIV. 

Encourage her when she does it. Let her know how she's doing. 

She sounds hesitant only. It's an adventure. Make it fun for her.


----------



## xitinglife (Jun 25, 2017)

I was in a similar situation, except slightly worse than yours. First, my wife simply didn't initiate oral sex, and I didn't ask (although I did hint at it). Then, once, I did ask. She said it didn't feel natural to her, and we just left it at that. Going forward, at times when she was turned on (for instance, during or right after a hot session) she displayed a desire to try, but remained shy and reserved... and, well, I didn't push it. Finally came a time -- she was turned on and she initiated it. As I approached orgasm, she didn't pull away, and in the heat of the moment I didn't have the wisdom to do so myself (we were young, married for less than two years... I've learned much since them). Anyway, I came in her mouth, and she absolutely hated it.

So, (1) I commend you for being considerate and careful with her, and (2) I commend you for seeking preliminary advise. 

After that episode, we had a long conversation (after I apologized a few times). Needless to say, she told me she didn't like it and in fact felt humiliated. That to me felt like a heart attack.

Time went by (a couple of years), and she again initiated oral sex. I didn't cum in her mouth. That happened a few more times. When I tried initiating it, she told me she didn't always like it... only when she was in the mood for it. I had learned my lesson earlier, so I didn't push.

One time we were driving (road trip), I was behind the wheel, she became aroused, and initiated oral sex again. This time she asked me to cum in her mouth, she swallowed, and said she absolutely enjoyed it. That happened a few more times (similar setting). 

Moral of the story: when it comes to my wife, certain sexual acts are only enjoyable (to her, and hence to me) when she is in the right mood for it. While we have conventional sex almost daily (have been married for 10 years), certain acts happen rarely only because she requires the right setting for it... but when it does happen, it is quite amazing! 

I would suggest you take it easy and explore. Also talk. Talk a lot. By talking and experimenting, try to find out what puts her in the mood for what. Sure, she told you she wants to try it, but you want to also make sure the mood is right. I'd suggesting getting her highly aroused first. Do what she enjoys. Create the atmosphere that she enjoys and where she would feel most comfortable (e.g. does she like hot baths; does she like being alone with you on Saturday night in front of the TV while the kids are with grandparents; etc..) In other words, make sure it isn't just about her trying to mechanically please you, but rather about her sincerely wanting you in that way.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

How many of us guys are willing to swallow our own? Just as I thought!


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

People change. And people change regarding liking and disliking oral sex. We were married 6 years before having oral sex. We were in New Orleans and I had ought an xrated magazine and brought it back to your hotel room. We looked! we tried! we liked. 

It was always a warm-up. My wife came a couple of times, but I didn't until one night we had got a baby-sitter and snug off to a motel. We were in the 69 and she was cumming. When she is cumming she really gets into delivering, if you know what I mean. I could feel the build up and tried to pull back, but her lip and jaw grip was to strong, so I thought "well she wants it all." Damn was I wrong. when I expressed my self in liquid form she pull out and all of the love juice was on her face, lips, hair.. well you get the idea. "don't you ever do that again" Ok, so I miss read the situation.

However, she did take me a few times afterwards, but it's been along time And these days, i receive oral with make-up sex or when we have a lot of sexual tension!! 

She will let me do her, but it isn't something she prefers. 

Yes, I love it! No, my world isn't falling apart if I don't get it. besides, she's such a great cook, I know eating her cooking trumps eating in bed everytime.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

leon2100 said:


> People change. And people change regarding liking and disliking oral sex. We were married 6 years before having oral sex. We were in New Orleans and I had ought an xrated magazine and brought it back to your hotel room. We looked! we tried! we liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmm....kaaayyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintjulip3 (Jun 29, 2017)

great idea


----------

